# Underbody Panels



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Not a bad question, but I have an ECO already... Maybe one of the guys with alldata access can answer this. In for an answer!


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried looking it up on Mitchell, but there is no info on the cruze except some wiring diagrams and fluid specs. I may end up asking my dealer and posting here, if someone else doesnt know. I know we have a few people here who work at dealers.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is a drawing of the Eco's underbody panels. Is there a way to get those installed on a non Eco Cruze?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can I ask exactly what these panels are supposed to do for us exactly?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The underbody panels on the Cruze ECO do three things. Theire purpose is to smooth out the flow of air under the car body, which reduces air drag at speed. The other two items are side benefits. They protect the underside of the car from rock and stick strikes and they help the Cruze ECO glide over snow. The Lancer I traded would get stuck in 6 inches of snow because the snow would clump under the car and effectively "high center" the car. The ECOs body panels don't allow the snow to clump. Instead the snow gets pushed down and the car body slides over the snow like it's a sled.


----------

